# buffedCast Episode 184: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (16. März 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 184. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## BlackSun84 (16. März 2010)

Meine Fragen:

1. Könnt ihr auch mal wieder alte Hasen wie Marcel in den Podcast holen? Etwas mehr Abwechslung wäre noch toll.
2. Wie verbringt ihr Buffed-Redis eure Zeit in der aktuell eher langweiligen WoW-Zeit? Spielt ihr vielleicht mehr Singleplayerspiele oder nutzt ihr euren eigenen Guide und erledigt einige Erfolge?


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. März 2010)

Meine Frage:

Es Hieß ja Patch 3.3.3 Bringt neuen PvE und PvP Content...
PvE Ist ja Der Neue Raid
Aber was ist Mit dem PvP Content? Ist das Nur die Umstellung des Markensystems?

Mfg 
Ultimo


----------



## d2wap (16. März 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass Stofftimer (Zauberstoff, MOndgespinst etc.) entfernt werden.
Demnach kann man dann täglich mehrfach den begehrten Stoff herstellen.
Sollten auch anderen Timer entfernt werden? Titanstahltimer? Sondierungstimer? Oder wäre das ein zu großer Wertverfall?


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Nicht hauen wenn ich es jetzt doppelt poste, einmal in 183 bzw. jetzt hier. War wohl etwas zu ungeduldig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gerade zu FF 14 bin ich sehr auf Berichterstattung neugierig. Daher wiederhol ich jetzt einfach nochmal meine Fragen und einmal selfquote bitte.

Also, wie siehts mit Berichterstattungen und Meinungen euerseits zu Final Fantasy 14 (wurde durch die Nr. 13 angefixt) aus. Closed Beta soll ja am 11.03 gestartet sein. Außerdem würde mich noch interressieren was ihr zu DC Universe meint.

Dann habt ihr mal in einem anderen Cast (Rückblick 09 oder Ausblick 10, weiß nimma genau) bissl um Wunschmmo's rumgesponnen. Ich sag nur He Man


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was wär den für euch ein MustHave. Ich z.b. hätte nach dem sehr coolen Trailer gerne ein Tron-MMO. *in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelg*

Grüße Möhrewinger


----------



## Independent (16. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Zam oder Bernd mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde Left4Dead 2 haben!


----------



## Arthashand (16. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Banküberfälln in wow als weekly event? mit 5-10 leuten  Und jeder bekommt je nach lvl  1g      lvl 1=1g.....  lvl 80=80g bzw. lvl85=85g


----------



## Seteleron (16. März 2010)

So meine Frage wie beim Letzten mal schon.

Wie steht ihr zu den Patchnotes 1.9 von Aion

http://powerwiki.de.aiononline.com/aion/Korean+PTS:+Ankündigung+des+3.+Testserver+Updates+1.9+vom+3.+März

Findet ihr einige Klassen werden klar bevorzugt oder benachteiligt?

Denkt ihr dass das Verschmelzen von 2 2Händern zu einer die 2 Handklassen zusehr bevorzugt gegenüber dem Assasinen und anderen Klassen?

Findet ihr es unfair das die Zauber der Magier nun critten können?  

Dann zur Fähigkeit Schock auflösen die es nun ab Level 40 gibt. (Neue Fähigkeit)  Damit wird ein Stunnen oder whatever 7 Sekunden lang so gut wie verhindert?    Denkt ihr die Fähigkeit ist zu stark?




Dann noch zu Aion patch 2.0 

http://de.aiononline.com/forums/general/view?articleID=10424&&category=102&notice_category=102

Dies sind momentan alles noch Gerüchte, scheint aber viel wahres dran zu sein

Denkt ihr die neuen Fähigkeiten die man erhalten kann sind bei manchen Klassen zu stark?

Findet ihr es gut das man Stigmas nun beim Händler kaufen kann  oder findet ihr dass das Erfarmen der Stigmas besser währe weil sich die Spieler so unterscheiden und nicht alle gleich sind? 




So das wars erstmal^^

Daraus könnte man schon sehr viel im Cast machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MFG Sulfa


----------



## m3o91 (16. März 2010)

Wie findet ihr All Points Bulletin ?
Sieht es für euch im moment so aus, dass ihr es eventuell spielen würdet , oder sagt ihr "nee is nicht mein ding" !?

Welches "kommende" MMO hat für euch das potenzial hoch aufzusteigen ( like wow ) ,
und welches wird ein Flop.?


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (16. März 2010)

Mich würde es interresieren ob es mit der zweiten Erweiterung für RoM, The Elder Kingdoms, eine neue Rasse und zwei neue Klassen giben wird. Hat Frogster dazu irgendwas gesagt?


----------



## Die Sula (16. März 2010)

Mich würde mal ein Rollenspiel Spezial interessieren, in dem Fragen beantwortet werden wie z.b. "Wer sind diese Zwerge?" Warum sind Orks Grün?" Sind Okrs die Brüder von Goblins?" "Was haben die Orks gegen die Zwerge und umgekehrt?"!

Dann würde mich mal ein aktuelles Fazit für alle neuen Spieler interessieren? Ich sehe euch Buffis als gute und erfahrene Spieler und würde mich aus dem Grund freuen wenn ihr mal kurz Berichtet ob ihr einen neueinstieg bei den verschiedenen MMO's als leicht und sinvoll seht oder eher kompliziert und fast nicht mehr lohnenswert.

Was ist mit FloZwo? Spielt er noch Herr der Ringe? Wird man ihn bald wieder regelmäßig in einem Cast oder Show sehen? Sein Wächter hat mich zum kauf von HdRO verleitet und würd gerne mehr sehen.
Warum wechselt die Besetzung der BuffedShow so häufig? Früher wurde zu jedem Patch auch von HdRO ca. 10 min oder so gespielt und jeder Buffi hat die BuffedShow wärend seiner Sektion geleitet. Dann hat Björn durch die Show geleitet was ungewohnt war aber ich Björn mittlerweile mag und es spaß macht die Show mit ihm zu schauen. Aber wo ist Björn nun? Schon wieder jemand neues der durch die Show führt .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ein gewohnheits Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suga (16. März 2010)

Huhu@ buffedCast-Team =)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Programm für die RPC aussieht. WoW wurde/wird ja teilweise von Ensidia "abgedeckt", aber wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit anderen Spielen alla Der Herr der Ringe online aus? Wird es dort zum Beispiel einen Liveraid von FloZwo geben? Und besteht die Möglichkeit die Liveraids auch als Stream zu übertragen? Das würden sich sicherlich zahlreiche User angucken.


Und zu guter letzt: Wie weit ist Annette denn schon in die heroische Eiskronenzitadelle vorgedrungen?


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2010)

Ich weiss, ich weiss, dass ich schon zu spät bin. Aber ich finde es unerhört von euch, die Fragerunde dann einzusammeln, während ich mitten auf der Arbeit bin :,(

Hier meine Frage, "Hardwarefrage für Harde-Jungs" :

Welches Spiel lohnt es sich noch zu kaufen, wenn man einen mac 10.4.11 hat, PPC is (also kein Intel) und 512 Ram besitzt. 
Inzwischen habe ich WoW, Warcraft III und Diablo II und Starcraft vollkommen ausgereizt. Und bitte nennt mir kein MMO (ausser sie is komplett Kostenfrei). 

Anspruchsvoll, ich weiss. Aber ich vertraue auf eure Erfahrung, die PC's bis zum Knock Down auszureizen ;=)


2. Frage: Könntet ihr mal wieder Heinrich Lenhardt in den Buffed-cast als Gastmoderator einladen? Natürlich bin ich darüber in Kentniss gesetzt dass er sich in Vencouvert in Canada befindet. Trotzdem würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr da was machen könntet.

Ps: Ja, ich hab den SpieleveteranenCast schon entdeckt.


Hiermit wünsche ich euch viel Glück auf der Reise, meine kniffligen Fragen aufzulösen. Möge der Buff mit euch sein.


----------



## bu††erfly (17. März 2010)

1) Wird es für WoW in nächster Zukunft bzw mit dem eintreffen des neuen Addon eine neue Bezahlmethode eingeführt (Paysafecard)? 
2) Wird es im Blizzshop hinzugefügt um sich spielzeit Ingame zu zahlen.
3) Wird Blizzard die möglichkeiten geben seine standart Add on zu einen CE updaten können? Was NC Soft getan hatten für ein bestimmten Zeitraum,wobei es dann eine ständige Aktion im Blizzshop geben müßte.


----------

